
A vagina boom box for the pregnant woman who has everything else - LinuxBender
http://mashable.com/2016/01/06/vagina-speaker/
======
EvanPlaice
Looks like a great addition to @InternetOfShit on twitter.

------
justncase80
This is stupid.

Unless the thing vibrates while playing sound, then I get it.

